# Cervelo RS and front wheel rubbing fork...



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Got a new Cervelo RS and it has stock fork, tires, and wheels. When the bike is just sitting there, there is about 1mm of space between the top of the front tire and the fork. When I am on the bike, the tire touches off on the fork once every revolution. It doesn't look like there is a bulge in the tire and I am running 135psig. Loosened skewer and re-tightened, flipped wheel around...no help. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Hop in wheel ? Try another wheel see if that is the issue.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*135psi???*

I'm hoping that is a typo. Stock tire on the RS is the Rubino Pro slick, which is only rated to 130psi.vThat being said, unless you weigh 300lbs, I wouldn't reccomend over 120psi.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

The tire that came on my RS says it is minimum of 130psig to maximum of 160psig...


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*RS tire spec*

I just bought an RS two weeks ago. The current spec is a 25C Vittoria Diamonte Pro Lite, which does specify 130-160psi. I'm only running 120 though - just seems a little more comfortable.

The combination of the 3T fork and the 25C rubber does leave VERY little space between the underside of the fork crown and the tire. And the Diamonte is a big 25C. Not sure why they're spec'ing that tire. Maybe to go along with the Pari-Roubaix theme? With the brakes properly adjusted and open you have to really tap the tire through the calipers to get it out.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*Let the LBS sort it out.*

It's a new bike with new wheels, and you paid good bucks for it. I'd let the LBS figure it out. Have them check the wheel for round. If the rubbing just started, that shimano wheel may have gone out of round on you. Any potholes in your very recent past?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I solved my problem...I traded in the stock wheels and tires for some Reynolds Assaults and 23C tires....AMAZING difference. Didn't think I could really notice a difference between wheels, but the difference is VERY noticeable. The stock wheels pulsed like crazy when braking and were floppy around corners. Now with the new wheels, the thing corners like it's on rails and are stiff as crazy. They also eat up even more of the road vibration. Best of all, the thing looks just mean!! The wheel is black and grey and when the light hits it it pretty much exactly matches the black and grey of the RED components. The tires I got have a thin grey line on the side that just 'disappears' into the wheel. I also swapped the 11-25 to 11-23 and much happier. Before I was always 'searching' for that 16 tooth cog...now everything is great. Also added a Cat Eye triple wireless and very happy with it...


----------

